# craft fur experiments...



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

From the title I thought you were making your self a hair piece ;D ;D


Sorry Eric, I could not resist. Those look great! Wish you guys the best in the tournament.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> From the title I thought you were making your self a hair piece ;D ;D
> 
> 
> Sorry Eric, I could not resist.  Those look great!  Wish you guys the best in the tournament.


its all good bev and btw my dermatologist would agree with you. He's getting tired of burning stuff off my head every time I see him. Some kind of mop up there would have to help.  :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet! Now what did I do with that craft fur :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Those are some detailed eyes on the bendbacks. Is there a reason you are going that particular style?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Those are some detailed eyes on the bendbacks. Is there a reason you are going that particular style?


There's a couple reasons. Bendbacks primarily ride hook up, but they're also usually tied with bucktail, which is buoyant, especially compared to this synthetic hair. Having eyes there, even the plastic ones adds some weight to keep the fly tracking hook up without a buoyant wing material. The rear mounted lead eyes of course will add to the sink rate and also allow the fly to flutter to the bottom instead of diving head first, which tends to foul up less as you retrieve it in grassy areas which I'm anticipating next week. If these were intended for permit or another major crab eater the forward mounted eyes would be preferred because that's how a crab dives into the bottom when spooked by a hungry fish.  

here's a weighted version I just finished a little while ago...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice flies Eric. I think those flies will work for sure. I love craft fur. You can do so much with it. I like to use the underfluff as dubbing.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I love craft fur. You can do so much with it.


After a hand full of flies I'm beginning to get that. I doubt I'll stop using bucktail any time soon, but the way this craft fur ties down without spreading out when cinched tight is a pleasure over buck tail where you have to be real careful where you cut the hair from the tail and how much pressure you tie it in with. This fur compresses to next to nothing on the hook shank too, so there's very little build up when tying in multiple pieces of material in the same place on the hook. Its kinda fun, I hope the fish like it.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Something cool to do is stack craft fur down the hook shank. Kinda like making a baitfish pattern with EP only it gives the fly a more solid look.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

you mean like spinning deer hair? Sounds interesting, any pics of the end game?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Not like spinning deer hair. Just like the technique used when tying baitfish with EP fibers. One clump right infront of the other. You can do just a "high-tie" or top and bottom of the shank. Lay it on the desk when you are done and comb it out. Then trim to shape.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, gotcha. I could see where that would work well cause I just did something close to what you're talking about.  

1 bundle tail, 2 bundle at head on top and 1 bundle at head on bottom. 1/0 mustad 24007










The fly is light but shows a fairly large profile.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

couple more weighted clouser looking thingy's, #2 Eagle Claw Lazer, not sure of the exact model, but is sort of a short shank with a large eye loop.  :-/ 

1 tail bundle, body wrapped to head with large ice chenille root beer, xtra-small lead eye, 1 or 2 bundles tied in over eye. Here I'm using tan and olive.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

my first two spoon flies, jeez what a PIA these are, at least using mylar tubing over a clear plastic shape.   

Gotta be a better way like epoxying a prefabbed reflective back to a hook and trim as needed. :-?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Those look really good. I like the look of the mylar flied. Gives the body some "depth".


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice Eric.  You've been busy I see... I thought you had a boat to work on?  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I thought you had a boat to work on?   ;D


boy do I.  At least its fishable in the "prototype" stage now, so the pressure is off a little to completely rebuild it. Gonna be stock piling material and plan to get at it hard in Jan/Feb. I'll have the pressure of tarpon season ramping up in April to "inspire" me to get it finished. :


----------

